# Joyetech Ego AIO in Cape Town



## ddk1979 (16/5/16)

Looking for a Joyetech Ego AIO KIT in Cape Town
Also Joyetech Cubis 1 ohm coils

Would like to try a demo model before purchasing


----------



## capetocuba (17/5/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Looking for a Joyetech Ego AIO KIT in Cape Town
> Also Joyetech Cubis 1 ohm coils
> 
> Would like to try a demo model before purchasing


We have stock. Prices are R350.00 for the unit. We have the 1 ohm coils in stock. Price is R240.00 per pack of 5. We unfortunately don't have a demo for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/5/16)

capetocuba said:


> We have stock. Prices are R350.00 for the unit. We have the 1 ohm coils in stock. Price is R240.00 per pack of 5. We unfortunately don't have a demo for this.


.
Thanks for the info. Your prices look good.
.
*But I would REALLY like to TRY OUT THE DEVICE before buying.*
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehbomb101 (17/5/16)

capetocuba said:


> We have stock. Prices are R350.00 for the unit. We have the 1 ohm coils in stock. Price is R240.00 per pack of 5. We unfortunately don't have a demo for this.


Hey would you be able to transport to stellies I am willing to pay delivery ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (17/5/16)

thehbomb101 said:


> Hey would you be able to transport to stellies I am willing to pay delivery ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


We could do that in next few days. We are busy setting up an account with a local courier company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (18/5/16)

Do you guys have the 0.6ohm replacement coil for the AIO? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (18/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Do you guys have the 0.6ohm replacement coil for the AIO?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


We have 0.5, 1.0 & 1.5ohm (clapton) cubis coils which suit this AIO.


----------



## Vape0206 (18/5/16)

Whats the differences between the 0.6ohm coil and these coils? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (18/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Whats the differences between the 0.6ohm coil and these coils?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Hi there, here's a copy & paste from Spinfuel

"
*Mouth to Lung and Lung Hit Vape Styles*
The two coil heads you’ll get with the eGo AIO are _0.6-ohm SS316_ _Stainless Steel_ coils that do not have a _stiff pull_like the 1.0/1.5-ohm Cubis mouth to lung coil heads, but they are not built for lung hit vaping either. That said, as a lung hit vaper I can, and do, get smallish lung hits with the standard .6-ohm coils the AIO comes with. Not as good as the 0.5-ohm Cubis coil, but it’s okay. Truth is, the eGo AIO is built for new vapers making the transition to vaping, and the majority of these users practice mouth to lung smoking and vaping."

Edit: The 0.5 ohm coils are also stainless steel.


----------



## Vape0206 (18/5/16)

capetocuba said:


> Hi there, here's a copy & paste from Spinfuel
> 
> "
> *Mouth to Lung and Lung Hit Vape Styles*
> ...


Thanx for that
Whats the price on the 0.5ohm coils

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba (18/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Thanx for that
> Whats the price on the 0.5ohm coils
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Hi, the price is R240.00 per pack of 5.


----------



## Vape0206 (18/5/16)

Okay cool

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

